# New Haven CT PD Seeks To Fill Shortage



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Applications Accepted Through Next Friday*

POSTED: 10:01 am EDT October 17, 2006

*NEW HAVEN, Conn. -- *Violent crime in New Haven has increased by more than 50 percent, with murders and rapes up higher than at this time last year. 
New federal crime numbers indicate violent crime is up nationwide among medium-sized cities. 
Channel 3 Eyewitness News reporter Erika Arias reported that police officials have cited a shortage of police officers.

New Haven police Sgt. Dan Gleason told Eyewitness News: "40 to 45 officers make a major impact on the street. Initially, you can't believe the difference."

On Monday, the New Haven Police Department started accepting police officer applications from anyone who wants to join the force.

Some Elm City residents believe that's a step in the right direction.

"The more the better, definitely," said Kito Covington of New Haven.

The department anticipates receiving about 800 applications, of which only about 40 to 45 will make the final cut and will hit the streets next August.

"We look to get the best candidates possible and it's a competitive thing," Gleason said.

Michelle Raffone said she would like to become a police officer. She went to the department to apply on Monday and wants to make a difference in the city's she has lived in for her entire life.

"They need more people just in general," Raffone said. "There's a lot of older people that are getting neglected and just the city's not exactly in it's top shape right now."

The department is currently short-staffed by about 38 officers. By the end of next summer, officials expect full staffing levels with a few extras.

Police officials said it is not unusual for the department to be understaffed by 30 to 40 people because of injuries and officers retiring.

"Beat walkers, that's what we need more of. Instead of seeing a police ride by in cruisers, we need to see more of a presence of them walking the streets," Covington said.

Arias reported that the new officers will make beat patrols.

The last day to submit applications is Oct. 27.

*More Information: *Download an Application Packet

*Click here to e-mail newstips to Eyewitness News, or dial toll-free: 866-289-0333*
_Be sure to stay with WFSB.com and Channel 3 Eyewitness News for the latest news updates._








*Previous Stories:* 
October 6, 2006: New Haven Residents Sick Of Crime
October 2, 2006: PDs Search For Applicants In Officer Shortage
July 3, 2006: Overall Crime In New Haven Down Slightly
June 29, 2006: Police Departments Short Officers
June 23, 2006: New Haven Gun Initiative Includes Hot Line
_Copyright 2006 by *WFSB.com*. All rights reserved.
This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

